# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Πτηνά vs Καλώδια ΔΕΗ

## kougianos

Μπορεί να φανεί αστείο για εσας..
Είχα μια συζήτηση σχετικά με το λόγο που δεν παθαίνουν ηλεκτροπληξία τα πτηνα όταν στέκονται στα καλώδια της ΔΕΗ.
Μετά απο αναζήτηση.. διάβασα πως ο λόγος είναι η "διαφορά δυναμικού"
Και είπα να ρωτήσω.. εμείς, όταν φοράμε παπούτσια και πατάμε στο ξύλο γιατί μας χτυπάει το ρεύμα?
Υπάρχει περίπτωση τα πόδια τους να είναι λιγότερο "αγώγιμα" απο τα παπούτσια και το ξύλο?

----------


## kanivallos

Εμείς παθαίνουμε ηλεκτροπληξία γιατί ερχόμαστε σε επαφή με τη φάση και τη γείωση. Ο ουδέτερος είναι γειωμένος στην πλησιέστερη γείωση του υποσταθμού που μας τροφοδοτεί.
Αν φοράμε χοντρά πλαστικά παπούτσια και ΔΕΝ ακουμπάμε τοίχο, μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε στο χέρι μας τη φάση.
Ίδια περίπτωση είναι και τα πουλιά. Έρχονται σε επαφή μόνο με τη φάση, ή μόνο με τον ουδέτερο (το κάτω κάτω σύρμα)

----------


## Fixxxer

Ο ουδετερος ειναι το πανω πανω...
Το κατω κατω ειναι ο δημοτικος φωτισμος...

----------


## kougianos

πρέπει να είμαι χαζός.. παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με...
κάθομομαι πάνω σε μια καρέκλα που πέρα απο την επενδυση της και το πλαστικό της πατάει σε ξύλινο πάτωμα.
"παίζω" με μια πλακέτα και κατα λάθος ακουμπάω το +.. και με "χτυπάει το ρεύμα".. που βρίσκεται η "διαφορά δυναμικού"?
ας υποθέσουμε πως ακουμπάω ένα καλώδιο στο +... αυτό δεν θα αποκτήσει τάση? Δεν θα κάνει και εμένα αγωγό το κύκλωμα όπως θα έκανε και το καλώδιο?

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας

----------


## lepouras

> "παίζω" με μια πλακέτα και κατα λάθος ακουμπάω το +.. και με "χτυπάει το ρεύμα".. που βρίσκεται η "διαφορά δυναμικού"?





στο ground(-) που έχει σχεδόν όλη η υπόλοιπη.

----------


## agis68

βλέπω την ψάχνεις τη δουλειά και γυρεύεις αφορμή....

----------


## sakis

Ο κυριοτερος λογος ειναι οτι συνηθως τα ποδια απο τα πουλια ειναι μονωτικα ...

----------


## draco1

το κάτω κάτω σύρμα είναι ο δημοτικός φωτισμός, ο ουδέτερος είναι το πάνω πάνω

----------


## street

αλλο ? :Biggrin:

----------


## anmits2008

ρε παιδιά γιατί δεν το λέτε ποιο απλά???
το ρεύμα επιλέγει να περάσει πάντα απο τον ποιο εύκολο γιαυτό δρόμο!. οταν πιάνουμε κάποιο καλώδιο με ρεύμα..ο ποιο εύκολος δρόμος για το ρεύμα(φάση) δεν είναι μέσα απο κάποια κατανάλωση..αλλά μέσα απο το σώμα μας, για να καταλήξει στην γη. τη στιγμή τις διέλευσης αυτής βιώνουμε και την ηλεκτροπληξία.

----------


## chip

Κάθεσαι στην καρέκλα... αλλά τα πόδια πατάνε κάτω... οπότε κλείνεις κύκλωμα με τη γη! αν υποθέσουμε οτι το ξύλο της καρέκλας δεν έχει υγρασία.. και η βαφή της είναι εντελως μονοτική κλπ δηλαδή τελικά δεν μπορεί να περάσει ρεύμα μέσα από την καρέκλα.. και τα παπούτσια σου είναι πραγματικά μονοτικά.. και δεν έχουν γεμίσει με υγρασία από το πόδι σου... αν... αν... αν... δεν θα πάθεις ηλεκτροπληξία 
Το πουλί δεν παθαίνει ηλεκτροπληξία γιατί πατάει σε ένα καλώδιο και δεν κλείνει κύκλωμα το ρεύμα.. αν όμως έχει πχ μεγάλα φτερά και αγγίξει σε δεύτερο καλώδιο τότε έχει τελειώσει...
Ευχαριστώ την δασκάλα μου Ιωνά (δεν θυμάμαι το μικρό της όνομα και νομίζω έχει φύγει από τη ζωή πριν λίγα χρόνια) που μας το δίδαξε στην Δευτέρα δημοτικού (μαζί με άλλα όπως πως δουλεύει η κεντρική θέρμανση, πως είναι ο κύκλος του νερού, πως γίνεται η απόσταξη και η κλασματική απόστασταξη, διαχωρισμός μετάλλων κλπ...ναι στη δευτέρα δημοτικού το 1982... μακάρι να υπάρχουν και σήμερα τέτοιοι δάσκαλοι)!

----------


## MacGyver

> 



Σε σχέση με όσα ειπώθηκαν πριν, μπορεί κάποιος ηλεκτρολόγος (και όχι μονο)  να εξηγήσει το 1:01 όπως και το 1:57 του βίντεο ;

----------


## dog80

> Σε σχέση με όσα ειπώθηκαν πριν, μπορεί κάποιος  ηλεκτρολόγος (και όχι μονο)  να εξηγήσει το 1:01 όπως και το 1:57 του  βίντεο ;




Τα καλώδια υψηλής και μέσης τάσης είναι απομονωμένα απο τη γή.  Αυτό σημαίνει οτι η τριβή τους με τον αέρα δημιουργεί φορτία (στατικό  ηλεκτρισμό) τα οποία δέν μπορούν να αποβάλλουν.

Το ίδιο γίνεται  και με το ελικόπτερο, η τριβή της έλικας με τον αέρα δημιουργεί φορτία  και όλο το ελικόπτερο και το πλήρωμα βρίσκεται σε κάποιο δυναμικό.

Αν  αυτά τα δύο δυναμικά είναι πολύ διαφορετικά, με το που θα πιάσει ο  τεχνικός το καλώδιο θα πάθει ηλεκτροπληξία. Θα είναι όπως το τίναγμα που  παθαίνουμε όταν φοράμε μάλλινα και αγγίξουμε κάτι μεταλικό, αλλά στην  πιό βάρβαρη εκδοχή του, γιατι τα αποθηκευμένα φορτία είναι πολύ  μεγαλύτερα.

 Γι αυτό ακουμπάει πρώτα το ραβδί, οπότε το δυναμικό  μεταξύ καλωδίου και ελικοπτέρου εξισώνεται, και μετά μπορεί να πιάσει το  καλώδιο χωρίς να τον χτυπήσει.

----------


## plouf

με το καλώδιο στο 1.01 φέρνει το σασί του ελικοπτέρου στο ΙΔΙΟ δυναμικο με το καλώδιο (πχ χιλιαδες ΒΟΛΤ) επειδη η για να εξισωθέι η ταση εκει ειναι μεγάλη βλέπουμε τα ηλεκτρόνια να κάνουν παρτυ

εφοσον ΔΕΝ εχει καποιο αλλο σημειο με διαφορα δυναμικου να ακουμπάει (πχ γη) παραμένει στο νέο δυναμικο και 
ΔΕΝ εχουμε ρευμα γιατι ρευμα=κινηση απο το μεγαλύτερο προς το χαμηλότερο δυναμικό

στο 1.57 που αμομακρύνεται το ελικόπτερο χάνει τάση ακομα και στον αέρα,γιατι ειναι πολύ υψηλή, αλλα ο άνθρωπος ειναι μόνιμα στο καλώδιο άρα όλα του τα άκρα έχουν ίδιο δυνμαικο

----------


## valis

> Σε σχέση με όσα ειπώθηκαν πριν, μπορεί κάποιος ηλεκτρολόγος (και όχι μονο)  να εξηγήσει το 1:01 όπως και το 1:57 του βίντεο ;



Εξισωνει το δυναμικό του ελικοπτερου με το δυναμικο της γραμμης μεταφορας

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

η απαντηση ειναι οταν δεν ειμαστε ΓΕΙΩΜΕΝΟΙ δεν κυνδυνεβουμε=  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XBurkUkdFE     τωρα για την Μ.Τ.  αλλη φωρα

----------


## FH16

Δηλαδή αν με κάποιο τρόπο πιάσω την φάση και είμαι στο αέρα ή φοράω παπούτσια από καουτσούκ και μετά πιάσω τον ουδέτερο δεν θα πάθω τίποτα γιατί δεν είμαι γειωμένος?
Ο μόνος τρόπος για να μην πάθεις ηλεκτροπληξία είναι να μην προκαλείς την τύχει σου και να αφήνεις τα ηλεκτρολογικά στους επαγγελματίες, αν πάλι σου αρέσουν τα Extreme Sport και για το εγκυκλοπαιδιακό του θέματος  ΔΕΝ παθαίνεις ηλεκτροπληξία αν δεν κλίνεις κύκλωμα με οτιδήποτε.

----------


## chip

....ναι! (εννοείς να πιάσεις την φάση γιατί στον ουδέτερο έτσι κι αλλοιώς δεν έχει τάση αν είναι γειωμένος)

και εννοείτε οτι αν πάμε να κάνουμε ηλεκτρολογικές εργασίες με παρουσία ρεύματος δεν τις κάνουμε και να πατάμε στα νερα, και δεν τις κάνουμε ξυπόλιτοι ή με παντόλφες αλλά βάζουμε τα παπούτσια με την πιο χοντρή πλαστική σόλα.

----------


## FH16

> ....ναι!



Ναι - δεν θα πάθω ηλεκτροπληξία?
Πως? Ο ουδέτερος είναι γειωμένος από την ΔΕΗ (νομίζω εκτός Αττικής) πως δεν θα πάθω τίποτα αφού κλείνω κύκλωμα με την γη?

----------


## chip

μα αν με κάποιο τρόπο πετούσες και πιανόσουν απο ένα σύρμα της δεη δεν θα ειχες καμια επαφή με το εδαφος...
αν ο ουδέτερος δεν ειναι γειωμένος μπορεί να έχει διαφορά δυναμικού με τη γη και να πάθεις ηλεκτροπληξία (αν πατας στο εδαφος)

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι - δεν θα πάθω ηλεκτροπληξία?
> Πως? Ο ουδέτερος είναι γειωμένος από την ΔΕΗ (νομίζω εκτός Αττικής) πως δεν θα πάθω τίποτα αφού κλείνω κύκλωμα με την γη?



ναι,εννοει θα παθεις ηλεκτροπληξια.
παντου  ειναι γειωμενος ο ουδετερος απλα αλλαζει ο τροπος συνδεσης του ουδετερους στους καταναλωτες.
Γενικα πρεπει να θυμασαι οτι για να σε χτυπησει το ρευμα πρεπει να περασει μεσα απο εσενα και να φυγει προς οποιαδηποτε κατευθυνση.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

> Δηλαδή αν με κάποιο τρόπο πιάσω την φάση και είμαι στο αέρα ή φοράω παπούτσια από καουτσούκ και μετά πιάσω τον ουδέτερο δεν θα πάθω τίποτα γιατί δεν είμαι γειωμένος?
> Ο μόνος τρόπος για να μην πάθεις ηλεκτροπληξία είναι να μην προκαλείς την τύχει σου και να αφήνεις τα ηλεκτρολογικά στους επαγγελματίες, αν πάλι σου αρέσουν τα Extreme Sport και για το εγκυκλοπαιδιακό του θέματος  ΔΕΝ παθαίνεις ηλεκτροπληξία αν δεν κλίνεις κύκλωμα με οτιδήποτε.




ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΦΑΣΗ! Η ΤΟΝ ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΟ ! και τα δυο μαζι κλεινεις κυκλωμα :Lol:

----------


## street

τα ειπατε παρα πολυ ωραια  :Biggrin:   να συμπληρωσω οτι ο τεχνικος κανει την διαδικασια για την ασφαλεια του  ελικοπτερου και οχι μην παθει ηλεκτροπληξια ο ιδιος  ,  ενα ελικοπτερο  εχει μπαταριες επανω ... δυναμο και αλλα συμπραγκαλα  ....  πια ελικα  και τριβες? ναι καλα  :Wink: !  
θα μπορουσε να κανει τον ακροβατη 
( που τον κανει )  και να πηδουσε  αρπαζοντας  σαν την μαιμου τα συρματοσχοινα  - γραμμες μεταφορας ηλεκτρικου 260 - 560 κβ ? 
 και ναι ειναι πουλι  :Biggrin:

----------


## street

τι παθαινεις με 15 κβ ? ετσι λενε , εγω λεω 35  ....  τρενο  ....

----------


## Nickolaos

Πραγματικά στάχτη γίνεται.Πολύ μακάβριο.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

ηλεκτρικη καρεκλα μπαμ μια και εξω. στη Μ.Τ. δεν εχει αστεια το ρευμα αμα δεν το σεβασεις θα σε σκοτώσει

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Να αναφέρω και εγω στη συζήτηση αλλα δεν θυμάμαι την πηγη, απλα μου έχει μεινει στο μυαλο σαν περιστατικο. Καποιος ειχε παγιδευτει διπλα σε ενα καλωδιο που ειχε πεσει στο εδαφος με αρκετες χιλιάδες βολτ. Το ρευμα δεν τον εχει χτυπησει ακομ αν και το καλωδιο ηταν διπλα του. Του εδιναν οδηγιες να απομακρυνθει με μικρα συρτα βηματακια, γιατι αν εκανε μεγαλο βημα η διαφορα δυναμικου αναμεσα στα ποδια του θα ηταν τοσο μεγαλη που θα τον σκοτωνε.

----------


## SProg

> Να αναφέρω και εγω στη συζήτηση αλλα δεν θυμάμαι την πηγη, απλα μου έχει μεινει στο μυαλο σαν περιστατικο. Καποιος ειχε παγιδευτει διπλα σε ενα καλωδιο που ειχε πεσει στο εδαφος με αρκετες χιλιάδες βολτ. Το ρευμα δεν τον εχει χτυπησει ακομ αν και το καλωδιο ηταν διπλα του. Του εδιναν οδηγιες να απομακρυνθει με μικρα συρτα βηματακια, γιατι αν εκανε μεγαλο βημα η διαφορα δυναμικου αναμεσα στα ποδια του θα ηταν τοσο μεγαλη που θα τον σκοτωνε.




Γιατι δεν απομακρυνθηκε με κουτσο;

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Γιατι δεν απομακρυνθηκε με κουτσο;



Δεν ξερω αν η ερώτηση σου εχει και ενα ιχνος σαρκασμου αλλα υποθέτω γιατι τα μικρα κοφτα βηματακια ωστε καθε στιγμη να εχεις επαφη με το εδαφος ειναι προτιμοτερο απο μια αποτομη απομακρυνση απο αυτο, γιατι την ωρα που αιωρεισαι λιγα εκατοστα κατα το κουτσο απο το εδαφος, ισως δωσουν τοξο τα 10000 βολτ πανω σου και μετα λογικα λογω της αναταραξης θα φας και ενα τοξο απευθειας απο το καλωδιο.

----------


## kioan

> ...αν εκανε μεγαλο βημα η διαφορα δυναμικου αναμεσα στα ποδια του θα ηταν τοσο μεγαλη που θα τον σκοτωνε.



Είναι η επονομαζόμενη βηματική τάση (step potential ή step voltage). Έχω δώσει επεξήγηση με διάγραμμα εδώ.

----------


## SProg

Η απαντηση για το κουτσο με τρομαζει !

----------

fomalhaut (29-04-19)

----------


## lepouras



----------


## bchris

> Η απαντηση για το κουτσο με τρομαζει !




Για φαντάσου οτι με το κουτσο μπορει να έπεφτε κιολας, οποτε το ειχε σίγουρο το ψήσιμο.

Edit: μου εχει σπασει τα νευρα το autocorrect

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

ετσι = πολυ σωστα στα σεμιναρια που μας εκαναν στη δεη μας  μηλισαν, σε περιπτωση που πεσει καπιο καλοδιο κv η κατασταση αυτη λεγεται βηματικη ταση  αν θελεις να μεινης ακεινητος κανεις τον πελαργο με το 1 ποδι αν παλι θελεις να μετακινηθεις καλυτερα να περιμενεις ....χεχεε


οντως με το κουτσο μπωρει να επευτε.

----------


## vasilllis

μπορει να κανει ομως κουτσο με ξυλινη πατεριτσα και να μην πεσει.

----------


## lepouras

> μπορει να κανει ομως κουτσο με ξυλινη πατεριτσα και να μην πεσει.



κουβαλάς πάντα μερικές μαζί σου? :Lol:  εγώ θα πρότεινα το πιγκουινάτο. ποιο ασφαλές. :Biggrin:

----------

vasilllis (12-04-16)

----------


## vasilllis

> κουβαλάς πάντα μερικές μαζί σου? εγώ θα πρότεινα το πιγκουινάτο. ποιο ασφαλές.



αυτο γινεται και ευκολα.κατεβαζεις το παντελονι στους αστραγάλους και εφυγες

----------


## nitako

Για να συμπληρώσω, κάπου διάβασα οτι τα πουλιά κάθονται στα σύρματα για να φορτίσουν. ισχύει?    :Tongue2:

----------


## kougianos

> Για να συμπληρώσω, κάπου διάβασα οτι τα πουλιά κάθονται στα σύρματα για να φορτίσουν. ισχύει?




είσαι πολύ μπροστά

----------


## bchris

> Για να συμπληρώσω, κάπου διάβασα οτι τα πουλιά κάθονται στα σύρματα για να φορτίσουν. ισχύει?



Καλα λενε οτι η ημιμαθεια ειναι χειροτερη απο,την αμάθεια...
Τα πουλιά καθονται στα σύρματα της ΔΕΗ *οταν βρέχει ή οταν προκειται να βρέξει*.
Το κανουν αυτο οντως για να φορτιστουν με στατικό ηλεκτρισμό, ωστε να αποθουν τις σταγονες της βροχης με αποτελεσμα να μην βρέχονται.

Αντε άσχετοι. Ανοίξτε και κανα βιβλιο. Οχι μονο facebook.

----------


## manolena

> Για να συμπληρώσω, κάπου διάβασα οτι τα πουλιά κάθονται στα σύρματα για να φορτίσουν. ισχύει?



Ναι, και το βράδυ ανάβουν για να φαίνονται, όπως τα φωτιστικά του Praktiker για τον κήπο.
Ο Χρήστος έχει δίκιο. Αν το διαβάσει κάποιος και το πεί με αυτόν τον τρόπο που το γράφεις εσύ, η χλεύη είναι σίγουρη. Γράφ' το ολοκληρωμένο
για να μην παρεξηγείσαι, αν για κάτι δεν είσαι σίγουρος μην το λες καθόλου.

----------


## kougianos

προσωπικά φαντάστηκα κατασκοπευτικό drone με μορφή πτηνου να φορτίζεται στη πραγματικότητα
κάποια μέρα θα το δουμε και αυτό.. δεν είναι μακριά!!

----------


## nitako

> προσωπικά φαντάστηκα κατασκοπευτικό drone με μορφή πτηνου να φορτίζεται στη πραγματικότητα
> κάποια μέρα θα το δουμε και αυτό.. δεν είναι μακριά!!




Δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ποτε, θα θεωρείται οτι κλέβει ρεύμα απο την ΔΕΗ και φωτίζει τσάμπα!!!

----------


## kioan

Το έχουν ήδη σκεφτεί για στρατιωτικές εφαρμογές αυτό  :Wink:

----------


## nestoras

> Το έχουν ήδη σκεφτεί για στρατιωτικές εφαρμογές αυτό



Ότι πρέπει για να κλέβουν οι γύφτοι ρεύμα...
 :Razz:

----------


## street

σιγα μην ανεβει γυφτος  σε 500κβ πυλωνα  για μακακα τον περνας ?   :Lol:   ανεβαινουν σε χαμηλης ξυλινες εχοντας βρει τζαμπα πεδιλα στο σκραπ και αν σε πω οτι ειναι και μερακλήδες ορισμενοι ?  :Lol: 




> Το έχουν ήδη σκεφτεί για στρατιωτικές εφαρμογές αυτό



η αρπαγα που δειχνεις απλα ( νομιζω ) καταστρεφει τα συρματοσχοινα ,  μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθειι και ως  απογυμνωτης καλωδιων  ενιοτε σαν κοφτης ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## nestoras

> σιγα μην ανεβει γυφτος  σε 500κβ πυλωνα  για μακακα τον περνας ?    ανεβαινουν σε χαμηλης ξυλινες εχοντας βρει τζαμπα πεδιλα στο σκραπ και αν σε πω οτι ειναι και μερακλήδες ορισμενοι ? 
> 
> η αρπαγα που δειχνεις απλα ( νομιζω ) καταστρεφει τα συρματοσχοινα ,  μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθειι και ως  απογυμνωτης καλωδιων  ενιοτε σαν κοφτης ?



Στα 500KV Μπορεί να μην ανεβαίνουν αλλά του Μ/Σ Μέσης Τάσης μια χαρά τους κατεβάζουν...  :Razz:

----------

